# Kommt BMX, kommt Quarter-Pipe, Radständer, Hop Hindernis, Rampe....



## MirkoX (22. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mein 7jähriger Sohn hat neben dem MTB nun auch mit BMX fahren begonnen. Bei Youtube usw. habe ich mir Ideen geholt um ein paar Sachen zu bauen. Ist also alles mehr oder weniger kopiert aus dem Internet, deshalb gebe ich das hier gerne weiter.

Begonnen habe ich mit zwei Radständern. Sie sind 50 cm lang, die Querlatten haben 40 cm, die dünnen Kanthölzer haben 34x54mm, die dicken 74x54mm. Alles wurde von unten verschraubt mit Spax Torx Schrauben, damit man die Schraubenköpfe nicht sieht.





Die Ständer funktionieren ausgezeichnet, sowohl beim BMX meines Sohnes (18 Zoll Laufräder), bei meinem BMX (20 Zoll Laufräder) als auch bei meinem MTB mit 27,5 Zoll Laufrad.









Nun die Hauptsache, die Quarter Pipe..... Im Moment wird sie eher zusammengestellt als Sprung genutzt. Jedes Seitenteil, OSB Platte, 22mm stark, ist 150cm lang und 60cm hoch. Als Belag für die Transition wurde Sperrholz aus Pappel verwendet. Unten eine 4mm und oben eine 6mm Platte. 2 dünnere Lagen lassen sich leichter biegen als eine dicke Platte und bei einer Überholung muss nur die obere Platte getauscht werden. Das Plateau hat die Maße von 60x22cm je Rampenteil. Die Auffahrkante habe ich mit der Holzfeile bearbeitet und geschliffen. Ebenso wurden die Kanten des Plateaus abgerundet. Die schwarzen Koffergriffe sind von eBay. Für die Unterkonstruktion wurde Kantholz, 58x38 verwendet.



















Um den Bunny Hop zu trainieren habe ich gehobelte Kanthölzer als Treppe verschraubt, relativ simple Konstruktion.




Dazu eine 200cm Querlatte aus dem Holzlager und fertig. Die Höhe absolut ausreichend für uns.




Aus dem Restholz entstand noch eine kleine Rampe. Die Höhe beträgt 30cm, Breite 60cm, die Grundlänge ist 122cm, das Plateau hat 60x30cm. Die Auffahrplatten bestehen aus 2x4mm Pappel Sperrholzplatten je Seite.















Gestrichen wurde übrigens alles mit Bondex Lasur, Farbe Teak.

Fun Fact.... mir war nicht klar, dass Spax Torx Schrauben so elend teuer sind...

Grüße, Mirko


----------



## MirkoX (31. Mai 2021)

weiter geht es....
Mein Sohn wünschte sich noch eine kleine Rampe für den Stuntroller oder auch für das BMX. Also wurde wieder gebaut.
Die Auffahrrampe ist 80x60, Höhe ist 20cm. Die Auffahrkante wurde abgeflacht mit dem Hobel und geschliffen. Macht Spaß das Ding und ist recht transportable.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubin (1. Juni 2021)

Coole Sache, so einen Papa braucht es! Werden die Dinger noch irgendwie gesichert oder beschwert? Die rutschen euch doch sonst über den Terassenboden, oder verkanten auf dem Rasen


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. Juni 2021)

Wir haben immer einen Sack Pflanzenerde (oder was gerade verfügbar war) auf den Boden gelegt und dann ein Holzbrett drüber.  

Da ist die Variante doch schöner!


----------



## MirkoX (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo, die Rampen stehen im Hof und auf der Straße, d.h. der Belag ist rau. Auf der Terrasse wird nur gebaut . 
Durch das Gewicht des Fahrers plus Fahrrad wirkt auch eine Kraft nach unten, welche die Rampe quasi selbst sichert gegen verrutschen.

Das nächste Projekt ist schon geplant. Baue einen Fahrradständer, wie sie in den Bikeparks zu sehen sind, also zum Einhängen des Sattels an einer Konstruktion. Es nervt, daß immer 3-4 Fahrräder im Hof rumliegen.


----------

